# Cheapest place to get a turbonet?



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Where's the best place to get a turbonet these days? ebay no longer seems to do them and the usual places want close to &#163;100, which is rather excessive for a nic.

I have a spare tivo I just want to use as a testing ground for custom mfstool builds etc. but it has no network card.. doesn't need to work particularly well (so not having cachecard is no biggie) but being able to telnet in would help enormously.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

www.tivoland.com
www.tivoheaven.co.uk
and others


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah I know about those, hence my &#163;100 comment. 

Cheapest I've found is direct to 9th tee which is about &#163;68 with shipping (maybe a little less via myus.com).. which still seems high to me, hence wondering if there were any cheap sellers lurking I haven't found yet.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Carl has forgotten me 

...and less than &#163;60 for a turbonet


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Yeah I know about those, hence my £100 comment.
> 
> Cheapest I've found is direct to 9th tee which is about £68 with shipping (maybe a little less via myus.com).. which still seems high to me, hence wondering if there were any cheap sellers lurking I haven't found yet.


Plus you might get hit for VAT, customs duty and often the most expensive of all - the handling fee.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Carl has forgotten me


See!! I knew that would happen. Sorry mike


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Yeah I know about those, hence my £100 comment.
> 
> Cheapest I've found is direct to 9th tee which is about £68 with shipping (maybe a little less via myus.com).. which still seems high to me, hence wondering if there were any cheap sellers lurking I haven't found yet.


You won't find the cachecard any cheaper (unless someone is selling a second hand one at a loss), 9thtee is the official source of the card!

Don't forget myself (tivoland.com) and the other suppliers have to get them from 9thTee too. We have to buy multiple quantities for virtually the same price, sit them on the shelves for long periods (these slower times), offer support etc.

Its an often misconception due to the native high price of the cachecard that we make a lot of money on them.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Carl has forgotten me
> 
> ...and less than £60 for a turbonet


Ooh I'll bookmark that page.. thanks!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

healeydave said:


> You won't find the cachecard any cheaper (unless someone is selling a second hand one at a loss), 9thtee is the official source of the card!


The turbonet is a different matter though, as the schematics are public. 
So I could even do a production run myself on those - but cachecards do outsell them by some margin.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

mikerr said:


> The turbonet is a different matter though, as the schematics are public.


Oh yes, the Turbonet's were barely breaking £30 last time I looked.
Someone did re-produce the Turbonets a few years ago calling them Terbonet from memory.

Some people still confuse the cachecard and the tubonet cards, I for one never liked the name cachecard anyway as its name only suggests one part of its functionality.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

healeydave said:


> Someone did re-produce the Turbonets a few years ago calling them Terbonet from memory.


Indeed they did. I bought one and it's still working perfectly


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Indeed they did. I bought one and it's still working perfectly


Ditto


----------



## tenwiseman (Dec 3, 2006)

And there's also the TurboNZet which I have... which works perfectly in one of my TiVos 

(link to Skolink's call here for further interest)
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=425805


----------

